# Shanghai's Lowrises Photo Compilation



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Now that I'm almost done going through my 2006/7 Shanghai trip photos, I'll start showcasing some of Shanghai's lowrise architecture not typically seen in the tourist shots, hence you will not find Bund photos in this first set. I'll save those for later.
























































































































































































































































































Visit the new sections of my Shanghai gallery at : 
http://www.globalphotos.org/shanghai.htm


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

nice pict.:lol:


----------



## Kailyas (Nov 23, 2007)

different angles of Shanghai. great


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

I like...


----------



## Pro_No1_2010 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Shanghai's very beatiful!*, I like.....


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/kendef/


----------



## onthebund (Jul 30, 2010)

These lowrises look really sweet!!!


----------



## onthebund (Jul 30, 2010)

嘻嘻，那是阿拉上海最真实的一面。。。


----------



## ABC LV (Aug 27, 2008)

Thank, you for showing old Shanghai. I have heard that they are demolishing these beautiful historical building on such fast rate that some of buildings shown in your photos probably doesn't exists anymore.


----------

